# The Hundred-Foot Journey arrives on Blu-ray & DVD December 2nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE CRITICALLY ACCLAIMED MASTERPIECE IS THE PERFECT HOLIDAY GIFT

THE HUNDRED-FOOT JOURNEY

Starring Academy Award ®-Winner Helen Mirren (“The Queen”)

Arrives on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On-Demand, December 2, 2014





From producers Steven Spielberg & Oprah Winfrey and director Lasse Hallström (“Chocolat,” “The Cider House Rules”) comes the deliciously entertaining story of “The Hundred-Foot Journey,” available to own on December 2, 2014. Based on the beloved, best-selling novel by Richard C. Morais and starring Academy Award®-winner Helen Mirren (“The Queen,” “Monsters University,” “The Debt”), this flavorful tale of cultural differences, shared passions, and the unifying nature of food is the perfect gift for movie fans of all ages this holiday season! The movie is available for purchase on Digital HD, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On-Demand.



SYNOPSIS: Hassan Kadam (Manish Dayal) is a culinary ingénue with the gastronomic equivalent of perfect pitch. Displaced from their native India, the Kadam family, led by Papa (Om Puri), settles in the quaint village of Saint-Antonin-Noble-Val in the south of France. Filled with charm, it is both picturesque and elegant – the ideal place to settle down and open an Indian restaurant, the Maison Mumbai. That is, until the chilly chef proprietress of Le Saule Pleureur, a Michelin starred, classical French restaurant run by Madame Mallory (Helen Mirren), gets wind of it. Her icy protests against the new Indian restaurant a hundred feet from her own escalate to all out war between the two establishments – until Hassan’s passion for French haute cuisine and for Mme. Mallory’s enchanting sous chef, Marguerite (Charlotte Le Bon), combine with his mysteriously delicious talent to weave magic between their two cultures and imbue Saint-Antonin with the flavors of life that even Mme. Mallory cannot ignore. At first Mme. Mallory's culinary rival, she eventually recognizes Hassan's gift as a chef and takes him under her wing.



PRODUCERS: Steven Spielberg (“Lincoln,” “Saving Private Ryan”), Oprah Winfrey (“Precious,” “Beloved”) and Juliet Blake (TV’s “Border Wars,” “Farscape”)



DIRECTOR: Lasse Hallström (“Chocolat,” “The Cider House Rules”)



TALENT: Helen Mirren (2006 Academy Award®-winning actress for Best Performance by an Actress in a Leading Role for “The Queen,” “Monsters University,” “The Debt”), Om Puri (“East is East,” “Gandhi”), Manish Dayal (TV’s “90210,” “The Sorcerer's Apprentice”), Charlotte Le Bon (“Mood Indigo,” “Yves Saint Laurent”) and Farzana Dua Elahe (“Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time”).



WRITTEN BY: Steven Knight (“Eastern Promises,” “Locke”)



COMPOSER: A.R. Rahman (Two-time Academy Award®-winner in 2010 for Best Achievement in Music Written for Motion Pictures, Original Score and Best Achievement in Music Written for Motion Pictures, Original Song in “127 Hours,” “Slumdog Millionaire”)



--MORE--

BONUS: Digital HD & Blu-ray Combo Pack

The Hundred-Foot Journey With Steven Spielberg & Oprah Winfrey - Producers Steven Spielberg & Oprah Winfrey sit down to discuss “The Hundred-Foot Journey.” What was it about the project that brought them together for their first collaboration in 30 years since “The Color Purple.” This piece is complimented with photography from the sets to give it an even more personal feel.

The Recipe, The Ingredients, The Journey - Enter the enchanting world of the film on set with director Lasse Hallström, producer Juliet Blake, author Richard Morais, cast, crew, chefs and composer A.R. Rahman. “The Hundred-Foot Journey” comes to life from the pages of the book, to stunning locations in the South of France, with a beautifully crafted story (and mouth-watering food) that will make you hungry for home and the spice of life.

On Set With Oprah Winfrey - Production designer David Gropman gives Oprah Winfrey a tour of the Maison Mumbai and the “Hundred-Foot Journey” to the Le Saule Pleureur.

Coconut Chicken – Learn how to make coconut chicken in this demonstration of a beautiful, Indian inspired dish with Chef Anil Sharma.

DVD:

The Recipe, The Ingredients, The Journey



*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer

FEATURE RUN TIME: Approximately 122 min.



RATING: Feature Film: PG in U.S.; PG in CE; G in CF (Additional Bonus Features Not Rated)



ASPECT RATIO: Blu-ray Feature Film = 1080p High Definition / 2.39:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.39:1



AUDIO: Blu-ray = 5.1 DTS

DVD = 5.1 Dolby



LANGUAGES: English, French & Spanish



SUBTITLES: English SDH, French & Spanish


----------

